# Euro plates



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Can you notify the PDC that you want both plates in the trunk on delivery instead of just the rear one. I do not want to have to remove the front plate myself. 
If you left your triangle and first aid kit in the car from ED, and they are removed during shipping, will they be replaced at delivery?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

claud 3 said:


> Can you notify the PDC that you want both plates in the trunk on delivery instead of just the rear one. I do not want to have to remove the front plate myself.
> If you left your triangle and first aid kit in the car from ED, and they are removed during shipping, will they be replaced at delivery?


I don't know about the front plate, you can send them an email (or ask your dealer to do so) asking that they remove the front plate and put it in the trunk. As for the first aid kit and triangle, they are not US spec, so they can not be imported with the car, and are removed by the shippers/customs so they will not be replaced at the PC. If you left them in the car, unless someone messed up on their end, you are out of luck. N4S


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Both plates will be on your car when it comes off the truck. The PCD removed the front one at my request when I was there. 

It's VIP all the way at the PCD. Just ask.


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

I picked up my car at the PDC a week ago today. Not only were the triangle and first aid kit gone, but my safety vests, BMW flip flops and Welt keychain I had to leave in the covered trunk compartment. Thieves. My euro plates were in the trunk.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

claud 3 said:


> I picked up my car at the PDC a week ago today. Not only were the triangle and first aid kit gone, but my safety vests, BMW flip flops and Welt keychain I had to leave in the covered trunk compartment. Thieves. My euro plates were in the trunk.


These are all things they should have told you to not leave behind. Customs removes anything that is not part of US spec/factory, which would include all the stuff you left in your car.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

alee said:


> These are all things they should have told you to not leave behind. Customs removes anything that is not part of US spec/factory, which would include all the stuff you left in your car.


Yep...but I was surprised to find my leftover bottle of window cleaner and roll of paper towels made it to the U.S. I certainly didn't want to pack those and figured the LogInOut folks could use them and I told them so.....they were pretty surprised during my PCD when I noticed they were still in the car...more "souvenirs" for us.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

claud 3 said:


> I picked up my car at the PDC a week ago today. Not only were the *triangle and first aid kit gone*, but my safety vests, BMW flip flops and Welt keychain I had to leave in the covered trunk compartment. Thieves. My euro plates were in the trunk.


This they were supposed to take, the other stuff, I don't know about. Non US spec flip flops and key chain? N4S


----------

